# TC lift



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I think I finally got my lift put on right,I think.There are alot of things that still dont look right to me but everything seems fine.I got ahold of Mark and of course he was no help.I sent him pics of everything and all he said was that it "looked" right.I mean come on if I built the lift I think I could look at a pic of it and KNOW if it was right or not.And then he said that the straight tie rods I had werent what they used so then he tried to sell me the curved tie rods and I asked him if he would cut me a deal and he said he already was cuz he was selling them to me for $125 and they retailed for $150.He really is a piece of sh*t and doesnt care to help anyone.I text him all the time and IF he does text back at takes him like 5 hours to do it.Anyways got my venting out of the way,lol.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

post pics of it, its weird how he wont help anyone but when my a-arm broke i e-mailed him and got an e-mail back in less than 5 minutes only part i should have fought was paying the shipping to get my part fxed but im mad about product cause i only got to ride with the lift once and it breaks, like that should never happen how does an a-arm break on flat ground?


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Well at first I called the shop for like 5 days and no one answered and then I finally emailed him and he called me back the next morning.I finally got his cell number and I found the best way to get him is text but it still takes forever for him to text back,but as far a actual help he really didnt give me much assistance.He said he would send me pics of a lift installed for me to go by but that never happened.

Ya buddy I dont understand how the a-arm would break,lol,that square tubing broke?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah it broke right where the ball joint goes in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope no one else ever sends him another dime.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Regarding his lifts, I've heard of at least one instance of every part breaking that can break!
Broken a-arm!


---
- Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

ya I know right!!! I know its a very poorly designed lift thats for sure.I bought mine used and got a good price on it so I'll ride it till I destroy it like everyone else has then throw it in the junk pile,lol.I couldnt believe how long it took me to even install cuz absolutely nothing fit right,I understand how people are breaking a-arms cuz you have to pry everything into place.I'm working on getting all my stock suspension back so when it does break I can just replace it all.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Good to hear you got it all together!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

no man my stock arms are all beat up and dont break and there 3 years old already, this was brand new how the he l l does it break, cause the welds suck, there holes in the welds and bubbles.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

speedman said:


> no man my stock arms are all beat up and dont break and there 3 years old already, this was brand new how the he l l does it break, cause the welds suck, there holes in the welds and bubbles.


Porosity in welds makes for extremely weak welds!


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

speedman said:


> no man my stock arms are all beat up and dont break and there 3 years old already, this was brand new how the he l l does it break, cause the welds suck, there holes in the welds and bubbles.


 

ya bud thats exactly what my welds look like too. Did your ball joints set straight up and down when u had ur lift on or did they angle in?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

cant tell you till i put lift back on lol i dont remember


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

alright bud sounds good


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

post some pics of her


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

heres the pics


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

do your rear tires bow in


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> do your rear tires bow in


 
no I think they do.why?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

cause his did, my front ones leaned in a little and the backs if i remember did also just a little, im gonna be putting lift back on soon just gotta fix all the axles first.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

o ok,ya my tires look pretty good I don't see any lean.The only thing that I really notice is that the ball joint on both sides lean in,they arent straight up and down.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

mine leaned in also, have you taken bike for a ride yet? get any more pics?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

All of you that still have this lift on your bikes, PLEASE PLEASE be careful.. do a good inspection of the welds and stuff before you take off on the trails.. I don't want to see this happen to anyone at any significant speed... This is from a TC 7" kit... luckily he wasn't going very fast.. it almost threw him over the handlebars...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

which side did it happen on? same thing that happen to mine i was on flat ground when it happen doing 5 mph, it throw me forward a little nothing hard i was like wtf lol then saw the same image



edit, did the front tires lean in? both mine leaned in.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

holy crap another one??? wow...class action lawsuit anyone???????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

More fuel for the fire.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

The bad thing no one will want to sue him they will fix in their own and bash his company and the other bad thing is if we went to sue mark he probably wouldn't even respond to it and what will get if we win? A empty business, forget mark one day someone gonna beat him up cause he screwed them over


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy bat sheet! What'd he use a piece of 1" wide 1/8" thick flat bar to hold the b-joint on?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thats all it is, mine doesn't even look like 1", and it's like .10 wall. I'll caliper it later...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow is all i can say


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is Scary:greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

looks to me like mine is 3/4 square tube .125 wall i didnt cut it just my observations from the welds


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That has to be the worst fabrication job I have ever seen. Judging from where it broke and the rest of the "A" arm it no choice but to be extremely weak there. This guy needs to pick a new line of work like a cashier or something less dangerous.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Bag boy would be better, dunno if he could be trusted w/ $$$  lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Lmao 425 your probably right!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Holy bat sheet! What'd he use a piece of 1" wide 1/8" thick flat bar to hold the b-joint on?


I was at his shop when he very first started putting the 5" lift on the market.... I was there to grab N20torious' 5" and Walker's new 32" Terms and wheels and haul up to River Run with me that weekend.... I still had my 6" Catvos at the time and was comparing that exact piece to mine...which are easily 1/2" thick or more!(and my 4" is built just as heavy) Mark said there was no need for so much metal and that there would NEVER be any probs outta his LMAO!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

wow sumone can get seriously hurt if they were goin fast, wat a crappy designed lift , mark really needs his face smashed thru a brick wall, after how he ****ed everyuone over


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> wow sumone can get seriously hurt if they were goin fast, wat a crappy designed lift , mark really needs his face smashed thru a brick wall, after how he ****ed everyuone over


someone could be very hurt if this happend at speed!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea, thats horrible...I really hope we get somewhere with this.


----------

